# When someone could't cope with infidelity



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Property developer shot wife dead after learning of secret affair, court told - Telegraph
A very tragic story for all concerned. Especially for the son who outed his mother to his father.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Property developer shot wife dead after learning of secret affair, court told - Telegraph
> A very tragic story for all concerned. Especially for the son who outed his mother to his father.


Stuff like that happens everyday in my country. So often it doesn't even make it into the news most of the time.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

costa200 said:


> Stuff like that happens everyday in my country. So often it doesn't even make it into the news most of the time.


Gosh!


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Gosh!


Yeah... Those murder dedicated tabloids over here have over half their pages filled with "cheated kills/maims/burns with acid cheater".

This includes women doing it to men too. Latest fad is to burn a guy with acid.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

costa200 said:


> Yeah... Those murder dedicated tabloids over here have over half their pages filled with "cheated kills/maims/burns with acid cheater".
> 
> This includes women doing it to men too. Latest fad is to burn a guy with acid.


I thought only Americans were violent. :scratchhead:


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I thought only Americans were violent. :scratchhead:


Not really... Everyone over here knows that cheating may lead to physical bodily harm. Not that our laws encourage it (people go to jail for murder and assault and so on). But laws don't change a society. 

Having said that the crime rates are low compared to say the USA, but in this situation, you better watch out.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Clearly the guy had problems well beyond the fact that his wife was having an affair.


----------

